# Bank fishing



## drumin80 (Dec 2, 2009)

Anyone know spots were you can fish from the bank for bass around here. River etc?


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

hy 90.simpson pier.just before you get to chumukla hy.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Hurricane lake near Munson. 350 acre lake with about a quarter of it accessable to bank fishing. Bass fishing is great in the Spring and Fall.


----------



## drumin80 (Dec 2, 2009)

Didn't even think of Hurricane. I fished it once years ago and have not been back. Seems like it might be over fished, I will have to take a trip up and see. Can you drop a boat in with a combustion engine or is it electric only?


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

Electric only.....thats why I dont go there much.But it does have a good bit to fish from the banks.Stone lake in Century has banks you can fish from as it does have a pier also.Becks lake in Cantonment has a place to bank fish from also.Bear lake right down from Hurricane has bank fish also. I use to be able to walk the whole thing when I was a kid these 2 would be the best IMO


----------

